# Shop pic



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Here’s a pic of my plumbing shop


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Fake news, not a bucket of hydraulic cement in sight.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If only my cube was that big! So much floor space!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Go


skoronesa said:


> Fake news, not a bucket of hydraulic cement in sight.


busted lolololol


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> Fake news, not a bucket of hydraulic cement in sight.


That's cause he has a separate warehouse to store the amount he uses.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I gotta ask though: what's the WeedEater for?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

hewhodigsholes said:


> That's cause he has a separate warehouse to store the amount he uses.


Lolololololo,correct lolololololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

hewhodigsholes said:


> I gotta ask though: what's the WeedEater for?


Sadly I have to use the shop to store everything,weed eaters and blowers both are inside and being stumbled around on daily lololololo,I have my stash of hydraulic cement locked up in a airtight vault,don't want no one stealing my HC lolololoolol😆


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Sadly I have more money tied up in material than I realized,but when your closest supply house is 40miles away you have to carry a lot more than normal😭


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> I gotta ask though: what's the WeedEater for?


I could be wrong on this, but I think it's used for trimming weeds/plants.

Also, it's called a weed WHACKER hahaha


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

hewhodigsholes said:


> I gotta ask though: what's the WeedEater for?


Speedo beard removal services.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm going to take a few pics of my shop in the morning. Anyone else?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

looks like a stihl km 55 weed whacker. next time, go with a straight shaft.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I got too many rooms and tons of junk that has been sitting around since 1950s..
our back building was built in 1840 and the front building in 1878....
I am spoiled with way too much space..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I got too many rooms and tons of junk that has been sitting around since 1950s..
> our back building was built in 1840 and the front building in 1878....
> I am spoiled with way too much space..


We can't all be that privileged mark lolololo,go ahead......rub it in lolololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> I could be wrong on this, but I think it's used for trimming weeds/plants.
> 
> Also, it's called a weed WHACKER hahaha


I used to work at this commercial plumbing company yrs ago and the main superintendent would say,"boys y'all gonna have to hurry up now or I'm Gonna bring my weed wacker in to get you moving faster" lolololo we just laughed at him,he was one of those guys that bled for the company, thought he was in there tight,well he pulled up at a hotel we were doing one morning and it had just snowed and he got out of the truck,fell and broke his ankle and they fired him 6months later lolololololo justice came thru lolololo he was in there real tight wasn't he?? Lolololo


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I got too many rooms and tons of junk that has been sitting around since 1950s..
> our back building was built in 1840 and the front building in 1878....
> I am spoiled with way too much space..


I cleared out most of the old stuff when we moved 20 years ago. Now, since we just sold the building we're in, we'll have down size all over again. Fortunately, they gave us 18 months to do so.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

As you can see, we've got a few things we'll have to move (as well as discard).


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The server could only take 10 at a pop.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> The server could only take 10 at a pop.


You have a huge shop and thousands and thousands in inventory


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Actually, our inventory is down about a third from our pre-COVID high.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> The server could only take 10 at a pop.



That is a nice shop and storage space you got.....

my old back brick building is about ready to fall down
too old and depressing to take pictures of ....
just a bunch of old junk sitting around...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

That's two of us who have shared. Anyone else?


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’ll try to remember to snap some pics next time I’m at our shop


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I will take some pictures of my hell hole but it wont be pretty......


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I will take some pictures of my hell hole but it wont be pretty......


Pretty is overrated.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> Pretty is overrated.



My place is located in a war zone.... (yes, their are worse areas in town, but this is my war zone--hell hole)
and I dont like to fool around there any more than I have to... I come in and pick up materials and I leave ...
lock the doors to the truck, lock the doors to the building while I am inside....
when I am there by myself I am normally sporting a 9mm on my hip to ward off
the junkies and other forms of sub-human wildlife walking up and down the alley and the street

I stay there because it is FREE...FREE...FREE.... I know other plumbers who are actually shelling
out 3-4k a month just to have a place to store junk ....I would rather just totally work out of my box truck
before I take on that kind of bill just to store toilets and junk...


I will take pictures next week.....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I stay there because it is FREE...FREE...FREE.... I know other plumbers who are actually shelling
> out 3-4k a month just to have a place to store junk ....I would rather just totally work out of my box truck
> before I take on that kind of bill just to store toilets and junk...


You make a good point. Two reasons to stock material I can think of is buying power (buying in bulk) and 
not having to spend billable hours at the supply house. Or worse, finding that the supply house doesn't have what you need in stock and having to chase all over town to find it or worst having to reschedule work because something critical to a job is not available. That's why I don't just load up on the bread and butter stuff but also the items I know I can't get on the drop of a hat.
In a related subject: Not just having a shop, but actually owning it is a big plus if you can swing the nut (loans, property taxes, etc.). I don't know about your area, but in mine terra firma has been going up in value at a pretty good clip for 
the two of decades we've owned our shop.
Having just sold the building, I can say that it has increased in value by a factor of 5.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> You make a good point. Two reasons to stock material I can think of is buying power (buying in bulk) and
> not having to spend billable hours at the supply house. Or worse, finding that the supply house doesn't have what you need in stock and having to chase all over town to find it or worst having to reschedule work because something critical to a job is not available. That's why I don't just load up on the bread and butter stuff but also the items I know I can't get on the drop of a hat.
> In a related subject: Not just having a shop, but actually owning it is a big plus if you can swing the nut (loans, property taxes, etc.). I don't know about your area, but in mine terra firma has been going up in value at a pretty good clip for
> the two of decades we've owned our shop.
> Having just sold the building, I can say that it has increased in value by a factor of 5.



We carry a lot of stuff in our shop and it keeps me from wasting half the morning going
to get heaters or water softeners or other things..... if you have employees you know they 
will sit at the supply house until noon if possible.....

our building is in the ghetto but the value has gone up quite a lot... their are fools buying
flipped houses on the next block over from me for 300k and I just shake my head....in awe

the day will come when we will have to clean out these two barns and put it up for sale
and I have been told it will bring a decent amount (maybe)...

I dont see how anyone can swallow a 4 grand a month lease payment... but that is just me....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> We carry a lot of stuff in our shop and it keeps me from wasting half the morning going
> to get heaters or water softeners or other things..... if you have employees you know they
> will sit at the supply house until noon if possible.....
> 
> ...


I would rent and workout of storage units before I paid that kind of money for a blding


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> I would rent and workout of storage units before I paid that kind of money for a blding


Storage units around here are getting a little out of hand too.. they are in high demand and 
the price for just a common garage size one is between 500 and 1000 a month....
We have a newer place about 5 miles away and I have heard the mexicans and their
help are cooking out by the front door and living out of the place....LOL .. nice


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Storage units around here are getting a little out of hand too.. they are in high demand and
> the price for just a common garage size one is between 500 and 1000 a month....
> We have a newer place about 5 miles away and I have heard the mexicans and their
> help are cooking out by the front door and living out of the place....LOL .. nice


Dang mark you are rich and just don’t know it


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Dang mark you are rich and just don’t know it



So, how do you figure that I am rich and dont know it???



Actually , I am a cheap tight ass and I know it....
I have not bought a new van since about 1988.. 
all have been used with about 90k on them 
.....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Finally got my shop pictures for ya.....

front building






0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl










0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl





New item by Mark Weilhammer office area standing desk...






0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl










0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl










0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl










0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl










0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl










0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl











0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl






back building --garage and old house






0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl










0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl










0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl










0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl










0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl





We crammed 200 water heaters in the 2 buildings back in 2003....that last picture
we had them stacked on top of one another and basically all the way out and down the hallway...


That is basically both buildings and we got a lot of junk
just laying around... If someone breaks in and they wont
be able to get out of the place except through the same hole they climbed
into ..... 
roaches come in , they dont run out.....

their is also a basement under the front building with just wood , shovels and picks
laying down there......

we are pretty spread out.....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Definitely not pretty. But, I'll bet you know where to find everything that's there.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Definitely not pretty. But, I'll bet you know where to find everything that's there
> View attachment 132334


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Definitely not pretty. But, I'll bet you know where to find everything that's there.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> So, how do you figure that I am rich and dont know it???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have paid for buildings full of stock and if you don't want to fool with a certain job you can walk away,benefits of inheriting a plumbing business,you start making money on day one


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Finally got my shop pictures for ya.....
> 
> front building
> 
> ...


Man you gots it made


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> You have paid for buildings full of stock and if you don't want to fool with a certain job you can walk away,benefits of inheriting a plumbing business,you start making money on day one


We all have been dealt out the cards we got to play by the big man

I have been working from that buiilding since I was 7 , the only real benefit is the place is paid for...
because it was the family home way back 
in the 1800s.... as far as 100% inheriting it that was really not the case neither....

You realize that you can screw up a free meal if you dont have the ability to know what to pursue
and what and who to steer clear of.??? I have been a first hand witness to that kind of
stupidity a lot of times..... usually on the end of a shovel as a kid....

Getting this business to where we are today took some fine tuning and going cold turkey 
on a lot of work that was just grinding us into the ground.... 

Yesterday and today I passed on 3 emergency main drain stoppages
to a buddy that does this 100% of the time...... and a few other " mystery leak" 
calls where they just wanted me to drive across town and do an estimate first....   .....
The drain calls just are too much for me to handle and I politely give the customers
the numbers to a couple of people who do it full time --- 
and I dont even get a x-mas card or a thank you back from them..😰....


Now, I do feel that I am lucky that I live in a city with 2million + people and not out in some
po-dunky rural area with the nearest town being 10,000 people.... 
We got lots of calls coming in that I will go after because we got lots of people with no hot
water or extremely hard water and want them fixed asap..... and we have a good reputation on google .....




Probably about 75% of the junk in the buildings is never going to be used again.. 
The heaters and softeners are of value but the the Delta faucets from the 80s is scrap junk... 
The old rigid gas vice is broken and I have never used it in probably 7 years...my 95 yr old father broke it 
down to repair back in 2015 and then died and it has just sat there ever since. 

I have even offered most all of the 4 inch PVC fittings to a few plumbers but have found no takers..
I told them to just come and take them all for free.... lol .....
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I forgot to post my view across the street....
nothing better than a bunch of homeless folks sleeping
in the doorway this winter...... . nice


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> We all have been dealt out the cards we got to play by the big man
> 
> I have been working from that buiilding since I was 7 , the only real benefit is the place is paid for...
> because it was the family home way back
> ...


Hire that man to do your drain work 🥸🥸🥸🥸


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> We all have been dealt out the cards we got to play by the big man
> 
> I have been working from that buiilding since I was 7 , the only real benefit is the place is paid for...
> because it was the family home way back
> ...


Like I said,you got it made lolololllo anyways you have got it about as good as it gets with a plumbing business and I’m jealous as hell (jk) looolololo ohhh and I will take my po dunk town any day vs having to view junkies shooting up in my doorway

ps. I will take the 4” pvc fittings if could get them,if you evercome down into Ky bring them with you and I meet you in Louisville or shepherdsville


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Like I said,you got it made lolololllo anyways you have got it about as good as it gets with a plumbing business and I’m jealous as hell (jk) looolololo ohhh and I will take my po dunk town any day vs having to view junkies shooting up in my doorway
> 
> ps. I will take the 4” pvc fittings if could get them,if you evercome down into Ky bring them with you and I meet you in Louisville or shepherdsville


Just drive on up here and take what you want--they are all dusty and grimey from laying around
for 15 years but they never spoil

I work alone and my brother in law does the same in his truck... occasionally we do things
together but I am never, ever going to hire anyone again.... Like you said we got it as good as it can
get with a plumbing business,,, dont have an employee payroll to meet , dont have drunks not showing up for work
dont have to dance with every ugly girl at the party neither-- 

the truck I bought a few months ago is still sitting idle today.... believe it or not their is a shortage of
people willing to work on trucks around here.... no one wants to work for 20 an hour doing truck doors
or lift gates.... I was supposed to drop it off on thursday to get it worked on but the called today and said
they had to let the booze hound they hired on monday go already.... 
the booze hound leaves saying he can make 20 an hour at Macdonalds....lol
This poor lady that runs this truck repair shop is at her wits end ...... 
she is just going to have to raise her prices I guess...

I wonder what the average price for a non union plumber is now days??


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Just drive on up here and take what you want--they are all dusty and grimey from laying around
> for 15 years but they never spoil
> 
> I work alone and my brother in law does the same in his truck... occasionally we do things
> ...


Take it down to Louisville to Fontaine truck equipment on fern valley road,they do good work,also there is a Knapheide truck equipment in Louisville


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Just drive on up here and take what you want--they are all dusty and grimey from laying around
> for 15 years but they never spoil
> 
> I work alone and my brother in law does the same in his truck... occasionally we do things
> ...


That's the best way to do it,my son works with me and I made him a partner so no payroll and no unemployment and all that crap


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

J edinger and sons will work on it also in Louisville and there's a manning truck equipment also


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Take it down to Louisville to Fontaine truck equipment on fern valley road,they do good work,also there is a Knapheide truck equipment in Louisville



Thanks for the info but that is just too far to go-- I am beginning to believe that people
down south are much harder workers and the farther north you get towards Chicago it gets real lame...

I am gonna drop it off at another place... they claim they can get a door on it in a few weeks ...
unless of course their crew gets another stimulus check and goes on a drunk too....


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

nice of you to paint the window next to the bums.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> nice of you to paint the window next to the bums.


I sort of wanted to throw a brick through that window with the writing on it....
those clowns have moved out and now that side of the place is vacant.
and the BLM bullshi/ is all gone too...... 

The barber shop to the left seems to be an outlet for drug dealing and is more
of a concern to me..... Very skummy folks line up outside every morning that look 
like they dont have a dime to their name waiting for it to open up -- 
I am pretty sure some of them are buying their drugs out of the back
and some are getting a legit hair cut... the crowd varies..........

I get out of my truck in the morning and they are just staring across the street at me like a bunch
of jackels looking for their next meal...... 

They pretty much know they are gonna get a lead salad if they start something....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I sort of wanted to throw a brick through that window with the writing on it....
> those clowns have moved out and now that side of the place is vacant.
> and the BLM bullshi/ is all gone too......
> 
> ...


My po dunk town of 2000 we don't have that nonsense lololololo


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> My po dunk town of 2000 we don't have that nonsense lololololo


You got 2,000 people? That's too many, I like our quiet town.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> My po dunk town of 2000 we don't have that nonsense lololololo


Damn I've blocked that many on my phone! 

Had a voice mail this afternoon, had to scroll over 8 minutes to see if she was blocked.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

sparky said:


> Here’s a pic of my plumbing shop
> View attachment 132215


I think you’re set with PVC pipe and fittings


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> You got 2,000 people? That's too many, I like our quiet town.


Agreeeeeee


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> Damn I've blocked that many on my phone!
> 
> Had a voice mail this afternoon, had to scroll over 8 minutes to see if she was blocked.


Bahahahahaha the blocker is back lolololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

PhoenixRises said:


> I think you’re set with PVC pipe and fittings


For real, I have bought out several shops that have closed and went to several sales through the years and got really good deals on stuff & no one wants to buy PVC fittings,seems like they go for a little to nothing, they may have dust on them and be dirty but we don’t care


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Tango said:


> Damn I've blocked that many on my phone!
> 
> Had a voice mail this afternoon, had to scroll over 8 minutes to see if she was blocked.


Ha, so looking to see if your customer doesn't pay, doesn't pay! oh boy

I just searched for a search bar for blocked calls on my phone, and it doesn't have the option. It is an older phone


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

The first two pics are of the inside of the shipping container that we keep a lot of our tools in and the third and fourth are inside our shop where we keep a lot of the equipment that we are installing for customers


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Sstratton6175 said:


> The first two pics are of the inside of the shipping container that we keep a lot of our tools in and the third and fourth are inside our shop where we keep a lot of the equipment that we are installing for customers
> View attachment 132369
> 
> View attachment 132370
> ...


Very nice,I'd venture to guess this is a commercia/industrial plumbing shop just by the size of it


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I
> 
> I get out of my truck in the morning and they are just staring across the street at me like a bunch
> of jackels looking for their next meal......
> ...



If only these folks could show up at work at 9am eager and just waiting for the doors to open
like they do on a raining friday morning to get their drug fix across the street from me....

sure they are all just wanting to be first in line to get their hair cut...
yea right..... uh huh........ 😆   . ....











https://photos.app.goo.gl/YRAET9DD1ToKX


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Very nice,I'd venture to guess this is a commercia/industrial plumbing shop just by the size of it



that is a ery nice place but it is too clean, 
I would not know where to find anything....


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

sparky said:


> Very nice,I'd venture to guess this is a commercia/industrial plumbing shop just by the size of it


Yes it is strictly commercial/industrial. We do mostly large scale DHW and heating/cooling systems.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Master Mark said:


> that is a ery nice place but it is too clean,
> I would not know where to find anything....


January-February is typically our slow time of year for installs so we just spent a good amount of time organizing in the past few months of I took the same pics in late July early August it would look a lot more cluttered.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> If only these folks could show up at work at 9am eager and just waiting for the doors to open
> like they do on a raining friday morning to get their drug fix across the street from me....
> 
> sure they are all just wanting to be first in line to get their hair cut...
> ...


That's a methadone clinic that cuts clients hair on the side lololololololol


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> That's a methadone clinic that cuts clients hair on the side lololololololol


Its always hopping over there on Fridays.... does make you think of a methadone
clinic passing out their fix...... its good to see them make it there on time


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Its always hopping over there on Fridays.... does make you think of a methadone
> clinic passing out their fix...... its good to see them make it there on time


90% are plumbers or former plumbers most likely


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

My father was a plumber. His father was a painter. When I was a teen ager I remember riding along on the road in the middle of the day with him when we came across a guy who was driving erratically. First thing my old man says, "He must be drunk", followed by, "He must be a retired painter". His tone indicated he knew what he was talking about. Made me laugh.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> My father was a plumber. His father was a painter. When I was a teen ager I remember riding along on the road in the middle of the day with him when we came across a guy who was driving erratically. First thing my old man says, "He must be drunk", followed by, "He must be a retired painter". His tone indicated he knew what he was talking about. Made me laugh.


Painters always stop off at 7-11 for the days beer,everyday


----------

